
A warning from South Korea: the ‘fantasy’ of returning to normal life - elsewhen
https://www.ft.com/content/d68d6292-0486-4bfc-bf5c-54ce850a3f7a
======
pcunite
_“When a person tests positive, a team of two investigators immediately begins
contact tracing. We go to the scene and check CCTV footage and look into who
the patient was in contact with. We place those contacts under self-quarantine
and test them.”_

A warning indeed.

